# Anyone taking Amtrak on the 4th of July?



## kendoggbyrd (Jul 3, 2017)

Just asking? Does Amtrak do something special on that day? Are there special policies in place?


----------



## OBS (Jul 3, 2017)

kendoggbyrd said:


> Just asking? Does Amtrak do something special on that day? Are there special policies in place?


No and no....


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 3, 2017)

Been on Amtrak many, many times of July 4th. And will again tomorrow. Never seen anything special because of it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 3, 2017)

Traveled on Amtrak during Thanksgiving and Xmas and New Years but never saw anything particularly special on those days either. Several years ago they used to have holiday themed meals sometimes but I don't think they're doing that anymore. I suppose working over a holiday may sap much of the potential for jubilation.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 3, 2017)

Also since the nickel and dime cuts, and the downgrading of the meals in the Diners, anything extra would have to be paid for out of the OBS pockets!


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jul 3, 2017)

Think of a train that serves a major city around 10pm local time and you can see the fireworks display.

The eastbound LSL leaves CHI at 9:30pm, maybe you can see the Chicago fireworks.

How about the northbound CS into the Bay Area around 10pm (Not sure if you can see the Golden Gate Bridge from the train)?

Bob Dylan, are there any big fireworks displays in San Antonio for the 4th? If so, you might see it on the way into SAS from the southbound TE.

Any others?


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 3, 2017)

I took the Wolverine to Chicago and back a few years ago. The train was practically empty in both directions, which was pretty nice.

Once it got close to dusk, I was able to watch some fireworks displays. Unfortunately, sunset coincided with my arrival at my home station. I imagine I would have seen many more fireworks shows had I stayed on the train past dark.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 4, 2017)

That is the train we will be on tomorrow night!


----------



## Maglev (Jul 4, 2017)

The _Empire Builder _is scheduled to arrive in St.Paul at 10:03 pm, and depart at 10:20 pm.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jul 4, 2017)

Maglev said:


> The _Empire Builder _is scheduled to arrive in St.Paul at 10:03 pm, and depart at 10:20 pm.


And I'm a Saint Paul native, the fireworks are at 22:00 @ CHS Field - 3 blocks from the Amtrak station, I've no clue how visible the pyrotechnics will be from SPUD.

The Empire Builder usually  arrives 10-15 minutes early at MSP.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 6, 2017)

Was on the CZ (3), the only thing special was we were on time the entire trip. We did get to view many different profession displays at many suburbs around Provo about 9:30P. That was real nice.


----------

